# The Football Thread



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Well european football drawn today. Anyones team get a tie in the Europa or Champions League?

My team Hearts got drawn against Dinamo Zagreb, the croatian champions for their qualifier . Spewin, have no interest in going to Croatia and there a decent side who are more than likely gonna knock us.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Unfortunately the closest Southend United get to Europe is when there's an exceptionally strong wind blowing across the Channel... love 'em.


----------



## DannyBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

We got ****ing Arsenal, hate traveling daannnn saffff, gets boring year after year.

Hearts will get shafted :laugh: Although so will we probably.............

Dinamo mobe always travel in big numbers, now theres a chance to take your MMA skills into action :laugh: That mob are ****ing nuts and will be looking for it big time coming over here.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> We got ****ing Arsenal, hate traveling daannnn saffff, gets boring year after year.
> 
> Hearts will get shafted :laugh: Although so will we probably.............
> 
> Dinamo mobe always travel in big numbers, now theres a chance to take your MMA skills into action :laugh: That mob are ****ing nuts and will be looking for it big time coming over here.


Im a supporter mate not one of these plums who run about in Stone Island pavement dancing at the end of the game.

Red Bull Salzburg knocked them out of the Champions League , hardly a great outfit , i mean we just bought there starting striker Witteven.

You have to believe. Ach if anything its another chance to get pissed up in Gorgie.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Sod Europe, its all about the Johnsons Paint Trophy.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

theheft said:


> Sod Europe, its all about the Johnsons Paint Trophy.


haha Whats your team mate?


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

a footie thread boo! bunch of bloody actors kicking a ball and falling over without good reason what a load of shit (just my oppinion even though its soooo true)


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> haha Whats your team mate?


Mighty Leeds!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

theheft said:


> Mighty Leeds!


Sorry about that:laugh:


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> daannnn saffff


Correct pronunciation too haha! A+


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a St Mirren fan ....bet you's all feel a bit better now :laugh:


----------



## Chancey (Aug 10, 2009)

Liverpool FC!!! 

Gonna win the premier league this season!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

derby countyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

D*rby county?!?! lol

You going forest match on 29th?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Scotland were ****ing awful tonight.

Caldwell given a red card 5mins after getting a yellow what a plum.

Playing a lone striker with two wingers , think were barca or something.


----------



## DannyBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Im a supporter mate not one of these plums who run about in Stone Island pavement dancing at the end of the game.


You dont have to be, you just have to be there to be a target with them.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

callam_nffc said:


> D*rby county?!?! lol
> 
> You going forest match on 29th?


Why the LOL ? You a notts fan ? if so, errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr , nice to know you have at least 1 fan who isnt an inbred lol 

I should be going, you ?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

United and Blackburn Rovers are my teams.

United first though. If anyone calls me a gloryhunter, I will hammerfirst you to oblivion.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

United are my second team, because my fav. player Giggs


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm with Rampage-Gibson on this one...

I don't get football at all.

P.S does anyone else think Chancey may have gotten a head injury at his last MMA session???.:laugh:


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> United are my second team, because my fav. player Giggs


Are you a 14 year old girl by any chance?:laugh:


----------



## Fight4GloryUK (Aug 3, 2009)

West Brom fan here! I'll get me coat.............


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Why the LOL ? You a notts fan ? if so, errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr , nice to know you have at least 1 fan who isnt an inbred lol
> 
> I should be going, you ?


haha yeah there's a few of us, no reason for laughter....:yes:

I wont mention anything bout sheep... haha

yeah should be mate


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Lookin forward to it, our squad has been raped by injuries .. where as yours, do you even have a defence ? definitley need to improve on that, and way too many strikers !!

AndyMulz, what 14 year old girl fancies Giggs ? I'd think Fabregas, Torres and Ronaldo are what they are into now


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

AndyMulz said:


> Are you a 14 year old girl by any chance?:laugh:


A 14-year old girl when Giggs first played for Man Utd, now she has just started drawing her pension.


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

I was at wembley on sunday.....it was great, am really looking forward to having football at the weekends again!

suuuuper super frank, suuuuper super frank, suuuuper super frank, super franky lampard!

come on you blues!!!!!!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

A fellow Chelsea fan!

and to the West Brom fan, I hope you get promotion, Bobby Matthews is a great guy!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> AndyMulz, what 14 year old girl fancies Giggs ? I'd think Fabregas, Torres and Ronaldo are what they are into now


That just solidfied the gayness of the first post:laugh:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: my thoughts exactly....:yes:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

booo ... its better than being scottish !


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> booo ... its better than being scottish !


Being gay is better than being scottish, good shout:laugh:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

yes indeed


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> yes indeed


Cool, Il stick to being scottish and ****ing women then . Feel free to do your thing.:laugh:


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Cool, Il stick to being scottish and ****ing women then . Feel free to do your thing.:laugh:


Thats odd, all my scottish relatives seem to think thst there is nothin more than alcohol to being scottish 

Liver disease, a sign of scottish brilliance


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> Thats odd, all my scottish relatives seem to think thst there is nothin more than alcohol to being scottish
> 
> Liver disease, a sign of scottish brilliance


I would disagree but ive got a belter of a hangover:laugh:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

btw, Im not gay

also, Scottish people are the gayest around, come on, kilts, just skirts given a different name


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> btw, Im not gay
> 
> also, Scottish people are the gayest around, come on, kilts, just skirts given a different name


And everytime we come down your neck of the woods wearing them we have a burds with their hands up them all night. Maybe something you should have caught on to in the Braveheart days bud:yes:

But to some up your right were alcholics and you want to shag Giggs, Torres and Fabregas in one big premiership orgy.


----------

